# VW Eos with 18'' wheels PICTURES!!!



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Can U post pics of eos with 18'' rims. Thanks


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: VW Eos with 18'' wheels PICTURES!!! (Z1000)*

Check any 2007 3.2 with Sports Package....


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: VW Eos with 18'' wheels PICTURES!!! (mark_d_drake)*

18" VW Samarkand


----------



## walkert (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: VW Eos with 18'' wheels PICTURES!!! (themacnut)*

Those are some sweet wheels! Very nice!


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: VW Eos with 18'' wheels PICTURES!!! (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Check any 2007 3.2 with Sports Package....

Ok, thanks, but i want to see some aftermarket wheels


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: VW Eos with 18'' wheels PICTURES!!! (Z1000)*

On 18" R8 replica......


----------



## barchetta68 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: VW Eos with 18'' wheels PICTURES!!! (dinoecat)*

Chicagos' on KW coilovers.
Contemplating some shiny BBS rims


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: VW Eos with 18'' wheels PICTURES!!! (barchetta68)*

Have somebody pics of eos with this 18'' rims??


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: VW Eos with 18'' wheels PICTURES!!! (Z1000)*

I found this one...but not an EOS


----------



## geladi GR (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: VW Eos with 18'' wheels PICTURES!!! (Z1000)*

I hope this is better...


----------



## Z1000 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: VW Eos with 18'' wheels PICTURES!!! (geladi GR)*

Damn this is beautiful. Is that your car? 18''? i think that 18'' huffs on EOS looks better than all other 18'' rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geladi GR (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: VW Eos with 18'' wheels PICTURES!!! (Z1000)*

No it isn't...
These photos where uploaded from another member in an old thread with photos of Eos Owners... The member is dcpiv and I hope it is fine with this...


----------

